# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Dark Souls II

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Dark Souls II*.

----------


## MegABiloU

Alors la, je dis chapeau.  :;):

----------


## Jean Pale

> Pour les joueurs du premier opus qui nous lisent, sachez que le poids de l’équipement n’influe plus sur la vitesse de la roulade et qu’elle est donc viable sur tous les personnages.


Faux ! La charge influe toujours sur la vitesse de déplacement et les roulades, les pourcentages ont seulement changé (slow roll à partir de 

Spoiler Alert! 


70%

). Je n'ai pas essayé à poil pour voir si d'autres paliers existent, en revanche j'ai essayé à 130% et vous pouvez oublier.  ::P:

----------


## Izual

> Faux ! La charge influe toujours sur la vitesse de déplacement et les roulades, les pourcentages ont seulement changé (slow roll à partir de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 70%
> 
> ). Je n'ai pas essayé à poil pour voir si d'autres paliers existent, en revanche j'ai essayé à 130% et vous pouvez oublier.


Mince ! J'ai corrigé, merci.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Faux ! La charge influe toujours sur la vitesse de déplacement et les roulades, les pourcentages ont seulement changé (slow roll à partir de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 70%
> 
> ). Je n'ai pas essayé à poil pour voir si d'autres paliers existent, en revanche j'ai essayé à 130% et vous pouvez oublier.


Il me semble avoir lu qu'on gagnais en "bonus" par palier de 10% en dessous du seuil de 70%, mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver où.

----------


## Phenixy

Il en existe un pour Dark Souls 1? Je le récupère cette semaine et je vais commencer par celui-là pour me faire la main.  ::):

----------


## Izual

De guide ? Non, mais la plupart des conseils pour le 2 s'appliquent.

----------


## tomlefol

2 autres petites erreurs sur la partie combat :




> On peut aussi tuer le combat dans l’œuf en opérant un backstab sur les ennemis, un coup mortel lorsqu’on n’est pas détecté. Marchez lentement jusque dans leur dos, et frappez : si vous êtes bien derrière eux et non repéré, vous les tuerez automatiquement.


Y'a un gros bonus de dégât, une animation automatique pendant laquelle on est "invincible" mais on ne tue pas automatiquement les ennemis. Il me semble d'ailleurs que les armes ont une stat indiquant le niveau de bonus au dégât obtenu pour ce type de coup : certaines armes sont plus efficaces pour ce type de mouvement que d'autres.

Autre point la notion "non repéré" n'a pas d'importance. On peut effectuer un backstab en plein milieu d'un corps à corps déjà très engagé à partir du moment où on arrive à se retrouver bien dans le dos de son adversaire.




> Encaisser un coup avec le bouclier [...] mais pas aussi efficace que l’esquive puisqu’un coup avec une arme très puissante dans votre bouclier vous fera quand même perdre un peu de vie.


Celle-ci n'est pas forcément une erreur mais c'est quand même un raccourci vraiment trop grand pour permettre de comprendre le fonctionnement des boucliers dans le jeu à mon avis.

En fait il y a une stat pour chaque bouclier qui indique le pourcentage de protection pour chaque type de dégâts. La première indique la protection pour les dégâts physiques si je dis pas de bêtises. La plupart des boucliers n'ont pas 100% sur cette stat. Et donc quand le bouclier n'a pas 100% de protection ben il laisse passer un peu des dégâts physiques et ce quelque soit l'arme qui provoque ces dégâts. 

Après il faut se méfier parce qu'il y a une stat pour chaque type de dégât du jeu, et il y en a un petit paquet. Donc même en ayant un bouclier qui encaisse 100% de dégâts physiques on peut toujours perdre des points de vie en se protégeant via les autres types de dégâts (magique, feu, électrique...).

Et il faut quand même se méfier des très grosses armes et/ou des ennemis très forts qui peuvent en un coup briser votre garde de bouclier (lié à la stat d'équilibre il me semble) vous laissant "à poil" pendant un petit laps de temps.


EDIT : Une petite chose peut-être à ajouter à côté de la présentation du mod GeDoSaTo : le mod rend les endroits sombres du jeu plus sombre. Ca peut paraitre anecdotique mais en réalité pas vraiment. Les développeurs ont retropédalé au niveau de l'utilisation de la torche. Au départ plusieurs zones du jeu devaient être suffisamment sombre pour obliger le joueur à s'en servir (Quai de la désolation par exemple) mais ils ont finalement éclairci les zones sombres suffisamment pour qu'on puisse voir relativement bien sans torche. Et donc avec le mod l'assombrissement des zones d'ombres redonne un réel intérêt à la torche. Certains verront ça comme une très bonne chose mais bon chacun voit ça comme il veut.

Dans le même genre d'ailleurs, le mod rend les "brouillards" (pas les trucs qui masquent les portes) plus épais. Dans les zones toxiques on voit là aussi beaucoup moins bien avec le mod que sans. C'est très immersif, ça rend bien mais certains joueurs pourraient avoir envie de ne pas appliquer le mod pour se simplifier la vie dans ces zones. A noter qu'on peut à tout moment désactiver/activer un à un les couches d'effets du mod.

----------


## Izual

Tu as tout à fait raison. J'ai mis à jour le guide (et tu es remercié  ::):  ).

----------


## Jinsama

Salut à toi, Izual!

J'ai commencé à lire ton guide et je me suis aperçu que la section "Configuration (Version PC)", dans le chapitre d'introduction, nécessite une mise à jour.
Notamment le lien vers l'utilitaire de sauvegarde automatique. Le propriétaire du poste Reddit a supprimé tous ses messages et en zieutant un peu en diagonale, les gens ont commencé à argumenter du fait que ce logiciel était purement et simplement de la triche.

Bref, le logiciel ne semble plus être disponible à l'URL indiqué dans le guide.

Tchô !

----------


## Izual

Salut Jinsama ! Merci du signalement. Je n'ai pas de quoi mettre à jour la configuration PC dans son ensemble, mais j'ai supprimé la mention de l'utilitaire de sauvegarde automatique.

----------

